# Any pro's use regular shafts?



## CMAC (Aug 31, 2013)

Reason I ask, is with their SS they are usually automatically S or XS.....understandably.

2 years ago I went for 3 driver shaft fittings and this year got the TM fitting, my SS is 105mph with driver and 88mph with 6 iron. Each of the fitters after about 5 swings all rolled out the stiff shafts and 2 tried XS in the mix. None of them hit the right combo with me, some shafts performed better with certain heads etc but nothing consistent enough to buy

Then by chance I tried 2 mates drivers on different days and hit them both very well albeit pretty high, both turned out to be reg shafts but HL heads, went to AG and bought a 9.5* with reg shaft and its the best and most fun I've had with a driver in years! Tested the Titleist 913 recently with reg Diamana and that was also fantastic (for me, and on the range).

The above got me wondering if any pro's(or anyone else) are using what works for them or are they S or R because "they should be"?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably and age thing Colin... 

Surprised though, as you were smashing the r1!! 


As for your actual question, I have no idea! Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2013)

I would doubt any Pros are using regular shafts purely form the spin aspect.
I've used regulars in drivers and I can get them reasonably straight but with loads of spin that impacts distance.
Going to a stiffer shaft brings the spin down but then I lose accuracy but then Me and Drivers have never got on..
Obviously a Tour Pro doesn't have that problem but even if they could swing smoothly enough to get away with regulars they must put too much spin on the ball for them to get to the distances they need consistently....


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 31, 2013)

I've know idea about the pros but am interested to know.

I have never been fitted for regular shafts in any club and have been fitted many times. However after being fitted for my current irons, we had all the numbers sorted, PX 5.5 again. As I was walking away we got chatting about the DG SL S300, the fitter told me he had never fitted it for anyone or hit it himself. For fun we gave it a rip, I hated it and for who knows why he asked me to try the R300. Best results all day, it feels robust, better numbers than anything else, I don't look back. Pretty sure it's not going to happen in my woods though.


----------



## lyden (Aug 31, 2013)

Id be suprised if many use stiff shafts i dont expect any use regular. Do you still swing at 105 with your reg flex or have you pulled it back?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2013)

I know an ex-Tour Pro, now Senior, who uses Regular.

Pros with their much better swing consistency could probably even use even softer flex.

However, most are frightened of the hook, so anything that helps eliminate that, which is normally stiffer, is preferred.

My mate has the opposite problem. Anything stiff is liable to cause an unconscious adjustment and a hook is likely! So he favours a (push-) fade.


----------



## IainP (Aug 31, 2013)

Not answering the OPs question, but have a look at this

http://www.mygolfspy.com/mygolfspy-labs-wrong-shaft-flex/

# Mods, I think I have seen this kind of place linked to in the past, but if not good form then do remove and apols.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 31, 2013)

There may be the odd senior who has softer flex?? Someone like Gary Wolstenholme maybe??


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2013)

lyden said:



			Id be suprised if many use stiff shafts i dont expect any use regular. *Do you still swing at 105 with your reg flex *or have you pulled it back?
		
Click to expand...

I don't/can't/don't like, holding back on any swing, the R flex seems to inspire confidence to let rip. Possibly like Foxys mate a pull hook is my nemesis shot with a boardy stiff driver flex, the R gives a slight push fade as a bad one.
My 3 wood is TP stiff and 4 wood is stiff, irons are SL S300...but the Titleist tour blades I used for 14 years as a young man are in the garage and I had to check them tonight....regular shafts

last year my MP69's were X stiff and I hit them also very well


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 1, 2013)

There are varying amounts of stiffness in all the categories of regular and stiff etc. It sounds like you could look at something that is tip stiff in regular .. But I mean really tip stiff, this would reduce hooking etc but maximise energy because your using the shaft more to its limit. Unlike just plugging in a stiff. The real problem is you have started on the holy grail search


----------



## m10johnson (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty sure Jim Fuyrk uses some really soft iron shafts.

I may be wrong


----------



## lyden (Sep 1, 2013)

m10johnson said:



			Pretty sure Jim Fuyrk uses some really soft iron shafts.

I may be wrong
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't feel any difference in flex with iron shafts the stiffer ones just feel heavier.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 1, 2013)

Jim Furyk uses Regular flex, hardstepped once, so midway between Reg and Stiff, in his irons.

But he also uses X flex in his driver, so who knows. His driver swing speed is just under 100mph, so his 6 iron speed is likely to be in the low 90s range, so most fitting algorithms would put him in a solid Stiff flex, possibly even X. But he must like the feel or trajectory of the shaft, so good luck to him. 

Pros with a smooth consistent tempo can get away with a wide range of flexes. I saw Michael Campbell at a clinic where he hit a driver with a L flex shaft in it and he hit it almost exactly the same as his own X flex.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Sep 1, 2013)

For drivers/woods - what flex is recommended for a beginner, regular or stiff?


----------



## lyden (Sep 1, 2013)

BRISTOL86 said:



			For drivers/woods - what flex is recommended for a beginner, regular or stiff?
		
Click to expand...

No way to make a generalisation like that, too many variables. Just try them all and choose the one that feels right and gives the best results.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Jim Furyk uses Regular flex, hardstepped once, so midway between Reg and Stiff, in his irons.

But he also uses X flex in his driver, so who knows. *His driver swing speed is just under 100mph*, so his 6 iron speed is likely to be in the low 90s range, so most fitting algorithms would put him in a solid Stiff flex, possibly even X. But he must like the feel or trajectory of the shaft, so good luck to him. 

Pros with a smooth consistent tempo can get away with a wide range of flexes. I saw Michael Campbell at a clinic where he hit a driver with a L flex shaft in it and he hit it almost exactly the same as his own X flex.
		
Click to expand...


jims driver swing speed under 100mph?   don't be silly?    under 100 wouldn't carry over 250 yards.     are you seriously telling me that jim has a slower driver swing than 99% of this board.  :rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2013)

Shaft stiffness pertains to how you load the shaft in the downswing, eg: some people have a smooth swing whilst others may rely on a later hit. Someone who is working on his swing may be able to hit their driver one day, and not the next if they have changed something. The pro's have grooved their swings for so long they can get a club that fits their swing..... until their sponsor brings out a new club and then they get fit again!!


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 1, 2013)

I was suprised that I managed to hit my R11s with standard reg shaft much better than the TP stiff shaft that I had previously been using. Had a hit of a friends R1 with the standard TM reg shaft and bombed it, which is probably a combination of the low spin characteristics and once again me being more suited to a reg shaft.

No pennies to swap my driver out now though, and haven't been very successful with trying to broker a deal for an R1 with him either


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 1, 2013)

Ethan said:



			But he also uses X flex in his driver, so who knows. His driver swing speed is just under 100mph....

Pros with a smooth consistent tempo can get away with a wide range of flexes. I saw Michael Campbell at a clinic where he hit a driver with a L flex shaft in it and he hit it almost exactly the same as his own X flex.
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			jims driver swing speed under 100mph?   don't be silly?    under 100 wouldn't carry over 250 yards.     are you seriously telling me that jim has a slower driver swing than 99% of this board.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've seen stats showing him swinging at 106-110 with distances that correspond to his PGA stats (276)

I'm pretty sure he's got a more consistent one than any on here - which is more important. Wouldn't say it as 'nicer looking' though!  

Cambo's demo reflects what I've seen other Pros do. I'm surprised how low he hits it btw.

And I wonder if it's significant that there are more Major winners in the bottom 20 of the PG Driving distances than there are in the top 20!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I've seen stats showing him swinging at 106-110 with distances that correspond to his PGA stats (276)

I'm pretty sure he's got a more consistent one than any on here - which is more important. *Wouldn't say it as 'nicer looking' though! * 

Cambo's demo reflects what I've seen other Pros do. I'm surprised how low he hits it btw.

And I wonder if it's significant that there are more Major winners in the bottom 20 of the PG Driving distances than there are in the top 20!
		
Click to expand...

Looks nice through impact, which is the only place it matters.......


----------



## Ethan (Sep 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I've seen stats showing him swinging at 106-110 with distances that correspond to his PGA stats (276)

I'm pretty sure he's got a more consistent one than any on here - which is more important. Wouldn't say it as 'nicer looking' though!  

Cambo's demo reflects what I've seen other Pros do. I'm surprised how low he hits it btw.

And I wonder if it's significant that there are more Major winners in the bottom 20 of the PG Driving distances than there are in the top 20!
		
Click to expand...



Oops, i meant just under 110. Obviously.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 1, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looks nice through impact, which is the only place it matters.......
		
Click to expand...

only place it *really* matters - certainly agree.

So do you ignore every coach that suggests you change something on your backswing? Or model your swing on Furyks? The sing thought could be ;octupus falling out of a tree'!

Beautiful it ain't; effective it certainly is. 

How about this one?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7S8LyE0HpY

That should be enough to get folk back on topic!


----------



## kid2 (Sep 1, 2013)

My Pro says I warrant Stiff shafts as well..... I swing a 7 iron between 85-88 mph and my driver swing is up near 105... Last time I checked...... But.... I have the same diamana KIA'Li shafts in my woods... Driver is stiff, 5 wood is stiff and my 3 wood is a regular shaft..... Even with the regular shaft in the 3 wood I hit it well and its a club I trust...   To be honest I struggle to notice a difference between the stiff and regular shafts... 

My irons have S 300's in them and the first thing  anyone comments on if they pick one up is how heavy they are... I like them though.. and they work for me.

My gear is all off the rack.. never had a custom fit.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			only place it *really* matters - certainly agree.

*So do you ignore every coach that suggests you change something on your backswing? Or model your swing on Furyks? The sing thought could be ;octupus falling out of a tree'!*

Beautiful it ain't; effective it certainly is. 

How about this one?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7S8LyE0HpY

That should be enough to get folk back on topic!
		
Click to expand...

If the change is being made to improve the impact position, then no, but if it is made to make the swing look prettier then quite possibly yes.  I really wouldn't care what comments my playing partners made about octopi falling out of trees if I got through impact like Jim Furyk.

Beautiful it ain't?  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. US teaching pro Jim McLean's book The Slot Swing describes three types of Slot Swing, as he terms it, and the three "exhibit swings" he uses for he Standard Slot Swing are Miller Barber, Sergio Garcia and.... Jim Furyk.  So, technically, Jim's is a textbook swing.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2013)

kid2 said:



*My Pro says I warrant Stiff shafts as well..... I swing a 7 iron between 85-88 mph and my driver swing is up near 105... Last time I checked...... But.... I have the same diamana KIA'Li shafts in my woods... Driver is stiff, 5 wood is stiff and my 3 wood is a regular shaft..... Even with the regular shaft in the 3 wood I hit it well and its a club I trust...   To be honest I struggle to notice a difference between the stiff and regular shafts...* 

My irons have S 300's in them and the first thing  anyone comments on if they pick one up is how heavy they are... I like them though.. and they work for me.

My gear is all off the rack.. never had a custom fit.....
		
Click to expand...

That might say as much if not more about the quality of the shafts in question than anything else.


----------



## kid2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			That might say as much if not more about the quality of the shafts in question than anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Well they are only *made for* titleist shafts so I wouldn't say that the quality is super high being that they are mass produced....


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2013)

kid2 said:



			Well they are only *made for* titleist shafts so I wouldn't say that the quality is super high being that they are mass produced....
		
Click to expand...


Not a huge difference. I have the made for shafts in my woods and a real S+ in the driver. Maybe the real is snappier but it's a maybe.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting thread. 

I was fitted for light weight shafts when I was fitted, they were rank. They launched way too high and gave masses if spin, even with my slow swing. 

R300 gave the best balance and of spin and distance for me.

As for pros, I suppose its the same as anything and how they load the shaft in the backswing, though transition and into impact. 

IIRC Luke Donald has a flex in his irons that is more suited to a different set of swing data. Similar to the Furyk example above.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 1, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Interesting thread. 

I was fitted for light weight shafts when I was fitted, they were rank. They launched way too high and gave masses if spin, even with my slow swing. 

R300 gave the best balance and of spin and distance for me.

As for pros, I suppose its the same as anything and how they load the shaft in the backswing, though transition and into impact. 

IIRC Luke Donald has a flex in his irons that is more suited to a different set of swing data. Similar to the Furyk example above.
		
Click to expand...

Donald has S300s in irons Fli His and wedges; X Flex (Accra M5) in Driver and Fairway and X in Hybrid (if he uses it)

Light shafts (and heads) do increase swing speed but can be problematic. I tried Nippon 950s in irons but had no idea what was going to happen on any swing. Straight ones did go further though, I'm back to heavy stiff ones! Light Driver shaft works though.


----------



## kid2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Donald has S300s in irons Fli His and wedges; X Flex (Accra M5) in Driver and Fairway and X in Hybrid (if he uses it)

Light shafts (and heads) do increase swing speed but can be problematic. I tried Nippon 950s in irons but had no idea what was going to happen on any swing. Straight ones did go further though, I'm back to heavy stiff ones! Light Driver shaft works though.
		
Click to expand...

 I think heavy stiff shafts have a balancing effect on a strong player..... If your a bit quick tempo'd or a bit snappy i think that the heavy shafts smooth out the swing and make it less jerky...... Iv hit a mates TM Burners with Regular standard shafts and it felt like i was swinging straws they were so light..... I sprayed the ball everywhere with them.


----------

